# After School Programs



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

How many of our members have an after school program?


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 30, 2004)

I have seen several schools that run after school programs, and the income generated from them allow the school to pay all their bills, which means teh school doesn't have to cheapen the art so to speak just to keep the doors open.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm all for it.  Unfortunately I can't have an after-school program because of my day job.  By the way, if you want a lot of instructor feedback, I recommend you join the Yahoo group Martial_Arts_Business.  Instructors from all over the world talk about issues such as the ones you're bringing up.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 30, 2004)

Where I train at Rocky Mountain Sports Academy, they do offer an after school program.  The academy offers three different choices:  gymnastics, american kenpo karate, or dance (each run by their own instructors--basically three training schools under one roof).  We have a shuttle van to pick up the children from their schools.  

It isn't a very big program yet as this coming school year will be the second year and we are also into our second year at a newer, bigger facility (the dojo moved there).  

Once they get to the academy, the kids do their homework.  Tutors are provided.  When done, they have their training classes.  Parents may pick up the kids when they get off work.

We added some new features to the facility, so the kids when not training, may work out on the new rock wall, work on kid sized equipment in weight room, go to the board games room, or if advanced enough, assist in training other less experienced students.

Adults have evening training classes.  

- Ceicei


----------

